# Relatively new ensemble you love,that are impressively good ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

La morra ensemble really pull one fine album and perhaps more, I have fews by them honorary mention go for the following album and it was not pricy, affordable i have it in digital and it still good past the test great record La morra
*Dame de deuil musical offering for margerite*, my dear ,kind , knowledge friend *Mandryka* this is for you, i choose this album as primal mandatory listening and a keeper,, the song are pretty crafted, thus incredible voice of singer and lovely on instrumental side, Mandryka if you dont have this allready perhaps you should by it, give it a try a listen, i find it marveleous, i also have Johannes Cicona(lol Jean la cygnone funny name) whit La morra & diabolus in musica i like less , maybe because of a relationship of love & hate of diabolus in musica, sometime i dont like the resulted of diabolus in musica, how can i says it, it's presented well nice sleeve liner note , but sometime there record the sound to compressed if you know what i mean, but when they pull out something good i will aknowledge the greatness, i feel bad when i bash an ensemble, as not so good, but maybe there Jean Mouton i find it lifeless and it hunted me for year, to a point when i seen an album by diabolus in musica and was not so sure to buy it, i will be fair play the best Jean Mouton is perhaps either Brabant ensemble or more so Peter phillips and is Tallis scholars, i like the sleeve a sheep on the sleeve , i love these peaceful animals, nice presentation neato clever Jean Mouton maybe my favorite but the Brabant rendition is very good to me.

I feel so cheap bashing Diabolus in musica, maybe i did not purchase there best of the best effort there so many, perhaps in my library there are fews diabolus in musica that i should listen more, the Ockeghem album of his equiem was good stuff, see im fair.

:tiphat:

What are your revelation on new ensemble you would love and says jesus these guys are so talented so proffessional you would be impressed???

i.e 
Dame de deuil as all the might and soul of franco-flemish mastery it's awesome in a way when i wake up in the morning drink my first coffee, i put this album a lot i tell yah, i wonder if it's there best offering yet?


----------

